# vat



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

why do amazon charge me vat on zero rated tins of coffee and teabags.should make no difference that i live in portugal.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Amazon as well as most (only in cases where total turnover is below certain thresholds where they maybe excluded) other internet suppliers charges Portuguese VAT rates - it is a legal requirement.


----------

